# In The Company of Heroes



## Chimo (16 Jul 2005)

In The Company of Heroes- A True Story By Michael J. Durant Chief Warrant Officer 4 (Ret.) US Army

This book is the true story of the captured Blackhawk, Special Operations pilot that was shot down and captured in Somalia during The operation of "BlackHawk Down" fame.

It is a chilling and personal account of what Michael Durrant endured during his captivity. He is truly a hero. One of the many fine sections in the book is when he describes the actions of SFC Randy Shughart and MSG Gary Gordon, two Delta Force Operators, that would win the Medal of Honor trying to rescue Michael Durant and his crew.

This is another short read but well worth it. Only 361 pages.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (1 Aug 2005)

I've been debating picking this book up, I was very hesitant about it because I found it in the "Everything must go" under $5 bin in chapters and usually by the time a book ends up there its pretty much garbage anyway but if you says its worth my $5 then I'll pick it up Monday when I get back.


----------



## Northern Touch (1 Aug 2005)

Pick it up, its worth the read.

I don't think I've ever read something with as much emotion as the last chapter.


----------

